# haynie 23 low side



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

ive been hearing about this boat on the forum for quite some time and was wanting to know some more info about it: speed, shallow water capabilities, comfort, etc. i would also like some pics.... the haynie website doesnt have any.... thanks!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Think there are only 7 or 8 of them running around, you'll have to call Chris at the shop. He only made a limited run of them as far as I know


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

is it a special edition?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

i?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

I have one to demo but you better be ready to buy because it is a bad boy,fast-shallow-dry and the rougher the water the better it runs,We should have it on the web soon


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

any pics? top speed? thanks


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

by the way i live in nc, so its a hell of a drive for me to demo!!... but i have my boat for sale right now and will be in the market as soon as its sold and im driving to texas to buy my boat (because you texas guys know how to build some bada$$ boats)


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I've not been in one but have seen 3 of them. I can tell you that if I were buying a V-bottom boat, that would be the one!

We've been running either my partner's XLR8 or SCB's demo stingray in the redfish series this year. We have only been passed once and it was by the 23ls haynie with 300 Merc (I think it belongs to Kevin Akin). That day, we were in Eric's demo Stingray with raised console, etc and a 225 Merc and were running 60-65. We passed a lot of boats that claim to go 70+. The guys in that Haynie caught us at the bridge and passed us. They were running a solid 70+ when they went by us no doubt.

My SCB will have a 300, I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares in the speed department.

I think you owe it to yourself to look at that Haynie real close, it is a nice rig and the best looking V-bottom boat out there in my opinion - not to mention, you couldn't do business with a better place than Chris's Marine.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

The 23ls with the 300 is fast...I know...... There was a sonic boom when they passed me.....and I was doing 60..


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

is it a pad-v hull?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

troutfishin said:


> is it a pad-v hull?


Yes


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Kevin and Chris's LS Tournament Boat.


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

that thing is badass


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That's one of the best lookin boats I have seen!!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

SOB that thing is nice! Whats the numbers on that boat as far as draft and running depth?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is one fine looking ride right there!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

That's what I'm taking about!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

23LS


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

how much water to get up ..mud ..sand ?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey fattyflattie what hp is the zuki and what numbers are you seeing ? Man that things sweet !! Think ill have to run my z21 for a year or so then get one of these bad boys. I'm thinking with a 250 pro xs..


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

250ss. Have hit 60 pretty easily with 2 people and half a tank, but haven't pushed it past that yet. Can't say enough about this motor. It may not be as fast as a 250xs on the top end, but the roll-on from 25 to 60mph is effortless, and thats where the majority of the hours are going to be logged on this boat. It is also quieter than the F115 on the previous boat.

Opted for the trim tabs and slightly higher console than what chris typically likes to put on the 23LS, which should take some off the top end, but should hit high 60s when all is said and done I'm guessing.

Does 45mph at 4000rpm with 26P bravo1. Revs out at 6250, haven't got it up that high yet though.

As far as getting up shallow, haven't really played around with hole shot yet, and have no real intention of ever _having_ to get it real shallow. I know that Chris fishes 9-mile in his.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

draft at rest is 11" and running draft is 8" speed is 74mph loaded


dwhite said:


> SOB that thing is nice! Whats the numbers on that boat as far as draft and running depth?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Tran, Lake and Bay, SCB, XLR8, Haynie. Man, we got some fine boats on the coast. My kind of problem. Lots of good folks building boats only makes choosing harder. I'm just partial to Haynie.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

chris, going to have to trade this rig in for something else. it seems to be causing temporary memory loss. can't ever remember to bring the **** fishing rods with us when we take it out.


hope to have it slimed this weekend.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> draft at rest is 11" and running draft is 8" speed is 74mph loaded


Chris, is it just me or were you working on a 23ls with a verado??? Maybe I saw a HO with one???

Anyway I am interested in how one would run with a 300 verado???


----------



## troutfishin (May 10, 2009)

let me tell you what, you texas guys got it together with your boats!!!! here in NC all we have around is big clunky bay boats (that are slow) and carolina skiffs. I wish they would sell some texas boats up here i really think there is a market here for them!!!


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris gonna be ordering one once I get this Insurance issue lined out hopfully in the near future.......


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

No LS with verado yet maybe in the future


Levi said:


> Chris, is it just me or were you working on a 23ls with a verado??? Maybe I saw a HO with one???
> 
> Anyway I am interested in how one would run with a 300 verado???


----------



## grosbc (May 3, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> 23LS


It almost looks like the seats are above the steering wheel. Is that right, and if so, how do you drive?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

grosbc said:


> It almost looks like the seats are above the steering wheel. Is that right, and if so, how do you drive?


your post made me go back for a 2nd look. Tried with and without my glasses. Did not see where seats are close to the helm. Saw the same boat today when driving by, without the tourney wrap. It is slick.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

The seats are used about 50% of the time as a leaning post and are set at about the same height. Very comfortable while sitting too. there is a footbar as well, so your legs arent dangling if you are sitting. They are on slides and rotate 180*. Helm is tilt so if its at the lowest setting you are on top of the wheel. We mostly only sit when cruising, 45 or so.


----------



## grosbc (May 3, 2009)

redfish bayrat said:


> your post made me go back for a 2nd look. Tried with and without my glasses. Did not see where seats are close to the helm. Saw the same boat today when driving by, without the tourney wrap. It is slick.


I mean the seats are as high or higher than the steering wheel - not close laterally. It just seems like while sitting down, you'd have to bend over pretty far to grab the wheel. In the attached pic, compare the seat height to the steering wheel height. As a leaning post makes more sense.


----------



## HIGHANDDRY (Jan 25, 2008)

Good thing about Haynie boats, they are all custom. So every one gets to choose, seating configurations. Everyones different, I am sure this guy loves his the way they are, plus his seats slide back and forth, I am sure he can lean back and still drive,I have had one rigged before just the same way, no problems, In fact AAron Loomis's looks the same and he loves it on a 24 h.o., To each is own.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

grosbc said:


> I mean the seats are as high or higher than the steering wheel - not close laterally. It just seems like while sitting down, you'd have to bend over pretty far to grab the wheel. In the attached pic, compare the seat height to the steering wheel height. As a leaning post makes more sense.


Didn't see this picture. I was looking at Chris' tourney boat in post 13 with the Merc. and the wrap.

Looking at this one I can see what you mean. I'm not a tall person and that set up looks like a back breaker unless the seats are used as a leaning post.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Thinking back, when this pic was taken, the seats may not have been bolted down. Chris did make sure that the seats were placed in the location we specified, and took some measurements of height while leaning. I think they are actually closer to the wheel than the pic shows. The wheel can also be tilted downward, so that the top of the wheel is higher up and closer to you. When driving while sitting on the seat (with the seats slid forward and your feet resting on the bar) you do lean slightly forward, but it is no different than driving while SITTING on any leaning post. Most of the time while driving, the seats are used like a traditional leaning post, and LEANED up against, though, as standing gives me alittle better visibility. I like then 10X my leaning post on last boat, dont know why this hasnt been around longer.


----------

